# Flipping problem



## Amal (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello everyone 

So my hedgehog Tymoor is facing this continues problem... he can't turn over on his feet every time he flips/falls on his back..
There are a couple of times when I get back from work to find him on his back struggling to roll over on his feet again.. he had a very sad face when I found him on his back and looked very tired... I even found that his quills are slightly damaged because god only knows for how long he stayed laying on his back&#8230;
Is it an overweight problem? Does anyone facing the same problem? How can I help him to help himself to roll back on his feet? 

Thank you J J J


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you post a video.


----------



## Amal (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know if I can catch him on a video falling on his back becoz he is not doing it like everyday  but mostly, this is how he do it: he stands at the corner of the cage on his back feet and stretches out, sometimes he stretches out successfully without falling back... and othertimes he just falls back and can't get back up again.. it is kinda funny when i'm with him... but it's sad when i'm not there to roll him back 
I don't know what can I do to prevent this from happening again when i'm not around


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

So he stretches and reaches up the side of the cage and then falls? If so, probably not much you can do about it. Does he have a wheel? It sounds like he might be bored.


----------



## mollshephs (Aug 5, 2013)

Can he ball up? Because he might be too fat to flip over :/


----------



## Amal (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Nancy, he used to have a wheel when he was smaller and he was not using it at all... now it is small for him and i can't find a bigger wheel in all pets supplies store around me (only hamestar sized wheels are available).. as hedgehogs are not a regular pet in Jordan  
i release him in the house every night until he gets back to his cage by himself... and he has some stuffed toys in his cage so he can play with during daytime while i'm @ work.. I don't know how elese I can keep him busy during daytime to distract him from stretching @ the corner of the cage and falling on his back :S


----------



## Amal (Dec 5, 2012)

mollshephs said:


> Can he ball up? Because he might be too fat to flip over :/


He can't make a complete ball up  i guess he is a bit fat


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You can try making him a wheel. Just find a bucket (even a trash can!) that's big enough for him; you'll need to make the stand bigger to match. Or would one of your local pet stores order a larger wheel in special for you in their next order?

Can you transition him to a lower-fat food? That can help him lose weight; I'd guess when he can completely ball up again, he'd also be able to turn himself over again.


----------



## Amal (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you Annie  I'll try to make him a wheel that fits perfectly for him  
I feed him healthy food that I cook myself at home.. I feed him chopped meat boiled with rice and fresh vegetables (this is also what I feed my dog )
I guess he might be fat because he don't move much around the house... He likes to sit next to my leg when released and that is what he does all the time :|


----------

